# 7 gallon nano dutchy



## cifinest33rd (Apr 30, 2012)

Sweet!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## prighello (Aug 19, 2007)

Looks good. I like the one cherry shrimp...no chance of breeding then


----------



## Default (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks guys!
I was actually thinking about adding a few more cherries, feel bad for the solo 
However, I will most likely be adding my trio of peacock gudgeons and/or a school galaxy rasboras - perhaps next weekish.


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Default (Jan 10, 2014)

a little update! nothing too noticeable, but the stems have taken off and UG slowly creeping. im also in the process of switching out some plants as id like more height in the right side! will have to do an actual photo when the tank is ready, you guys get my crumby point and shoot for now :icon_eek:

added:
-Rotala mini butterfly
-Rotala Vietnam


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

I really like the contrast between the rocks and plants. Looks great


----------



## dbot (May 29, 2012)

Sweet looking tank. Filling in well!


----------



## Default (Jan 10, 2014)

thank you! it has been filling in quite well, but some plants seem halted.. and some plants are getting way too tall, especially the tonina and Vietnam (rotala Vietnam grew 3-4" in 4 days :bounce:


----------



## dbot (May 29, 2012)

I guess that's the problem with high tech tanks is all the maintenance lol


----------



## Default (Jan 10, 2014)

update!
added some salvinia, an apisto, and a few more oto cats.
FTS

claiming his new home

likes to look at himself


----------



## prighello (Aug 19, 2007)

Sweet fish; I thought apistos required more space for some reason?


----------



## starfire12 (Aug 13, 2009)

Is there any way you could move the co2 diffuser as it takes away form the beauty of the tank.


----------



## Default (Jan 10, 2014)

prighello said:


> Sweet fish; I thought apistos required more space for some reason?


A pair should require around 10-15 gallons, but this one is a juvie and still small, will be in there for a little conditioning as he dosent seem to like any pellets at the moment and might be moved into my larger black water tank in the near future.



starfire12 said:


> Is there any way you could move the co2 diffuser as it takes away form the beauty of the tank.


It's just a very efficient diffuser :icon_eek: I will be getting a glass or s.s diffuser for this tank soon.
However this diffuser only fits one side, as the suction cups are only on one side.


----------



## Default (Jan 10, 2014)

Update!
I wanted more room for plants so I went alittle into a Dutch setup, I was extremely tired when redoing so I just planted what I wanted - where I wanted!
All plants were reused, had to throw away a lot of toninas though :icon_cry:

Current plant list:
Rotala macranda
Rotala mini butterfly
MU Monte Carlo
Marsilea crenata
Sphaerocaryum malaccense
Ludwigia brevipes or rotala goias
Pogostemon helferi
Salvinia minima
Tonina fluviatilis
Bacopa japan


----------



## Default (Jan 10, 2014)

Update, stems taking off well and runners are establishing well for the Marsilea and Monte Carlo.


----------



## fish_fasinated (Mar 30, 2006)

What are you using for a strainer over the filter intake?

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Default (Jan 10, 2014)

fish_fasinated said:


> What are you using for a strainer over the filter intake?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


It's a SS guard I got at my local planted shop


----------



## Default (Jan 10, 2014)

Update, added lindernia (either rotundifolia or/ India, still waiting for new leaf growth to confirm). Also added some rasboras Einthoveniis and a few more amanos.
Pic was taken after a big water change.


----------



## Little Soprano (Mar 13, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## jbig (Jul 13, 2012)

awesome looking tank!


----------



## Rcguerra (Nov 28, 2012)

This is just an opinion, so please feel free to ignore. I would have the CO2 diffuser back near the water intake. It will keep all your componentry behind plants and will shoot CO2-enriched all over. It will be, basically, a cosmetic and functional adjustment at the same time.


----------



## Default (Jan 10, 2014)

Little Soprano said:


> Absolutely beautiful!


Thank you for the kind words! Wish it was still so well organized, it's a jungle where I can barely see any fish anymore!


jbig said:


> awesome looking tank!


Thank you as well  I will try to post a aftermath pic soon :biggrin:


Rcguerra said:


> This is just an opinion, so please feel free to ignore. I would have the CO2 diffuser back near the water intake. It will keep all your componentry behind plants and will shoot CO2-enriched all over. It will be, basically, a cosmetic and functional adjustment at the same time.


I appreciate the input, i know the diffuser looks ugly  i still haven't gotten a new glass or SS for this size tank, but when I tried placing under the outflow it wasn't working very well, placing in the front corner made the micro bubbles circulate half way and have worked very well - the suctions are also only located on one side so it's not the most visually appealing.


----------

